# Yay! First OH BLD solve:)



## edd5190 (Aug 21, 2007)

Soooo happy The time was 6:22.28. Hoping for a sub-5 soon into the future. Done almost immediately after a 2:17 DNF.


----------



## pjk (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 21, 2007)

edd5190 said:


> Soooo happy The time was 6:22.28. Hoping for a sub-5 soon into the future. Done almost immediately after a 2:17 DNF.



nice, so if you OH BLD is that fast, how fast is ur 2H bld? haha


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 21, 2007)

About 3:30 average I hope to improve a bit more before Caltech Summer


----------



## hdskull (Aug 22, 2007)

edd5190 said:


> About 3:30 average I hope to improve a bit more before Caltech Summer



oh nice, i can't make it to caltech summer, so i'm gonna go to caltech fall. see you there, and good luck at summer!


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh man, I'm not going to make it to Caltech Fall, sorry I live in the SF bay area and I was only able to afford going to Caltech Summer because I had some extra money. It's too bad


----------



## hdskull (Aug 22, 2007)

edd5190 said:


> Oh man, I'm not going to make it to Caltech Fall, sorry I live in the SF bay area and I was only able to afford going to Caltech Summer because I had some extra money. It's too bad



oh i c, it's okay, i might make it to berkeley winter/spring  (if i find a ride and if i can go) haha.


----------



## adamb123 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, when I first read this I thought it was a normal blindfolded, which the time was still good for, but one handed?! Amazing.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Aug 24, 2007)

EO is ridiculously hard. I don't know slicemoves OH BLD. I simply can't do it OH. 6:22 is an awesome time. Heck, I'd take that for my regular BLD solves.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ah, but what happened is I had 6 edges flipped, so I could setup, (R B R' U)*5, undo setup. Slice moves are indeed ridiculously hard on OH, if you use them too much.


----------

